# Email server Aber Wie ?!



## Florianrau (31. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe auf meinem pc xampp instalier nun will ich mit php und der "mail" funktion 
automatisch emilal's schreiben. Der PHP code dürfte nicht so das Prob. sein aber
der ganse Kram mit dem email server und diese zu konf. da blicke ich nicht durch.
Welchen emailserver muss ich mir runterladen u8nd wie stelle ich den ein 

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen MFG FLO


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. März 2005)

Welches OS denn?
Fuer Linux gibt es so einige Mailserver, und in der Regel ist da auch schon einer installiert. Normalerweise sendmail. Postfix ist meiner Erfahrung nach einfacher zu konfigurieren.
Ich nehme aber mal an Du willst das unter Windows machen, und da kann ich grad keinen freien Mailserver. Sendmail und Postfix gibt es dafuer meines Wissens nach nicht. Aber Google kennt bestimmt Abhilfe wenn Du da mal ganz tapfer "mailserver win" oder "smtp server win" eingibst.


----------



## Florianrau (31. März 2005)

Googel war meine erste anlaufstelle habe einige emailserver gefunden nur leider halt 
keine Ahnung wie ich die richtig konf. 
PS Mein Os is XP Pro


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. März 2005)

Schreibe dir doch einfach eine Mail-Funktion, die du aufrufst und die auf deinem XP-System die Emails einfach in eine Datei schreibt. Wenn du deine Scripte dann auf einen Linux-Server übertragen hast, kannst du dort ja die Funktion an mail() anpassen.
Alternativ gibts doch auch gekapselte PHP SMTP-Mail-Klassen ....


----------

